# Tesco vouchers



## putties (May 18, 2005)

I have got to use my vouchers but do not want to use the tunnel until 2009.
Has anyone booked with eurotunnel and then transferred the booking to a later date as I booked when the price first came out and the vouchers came later.

Putties


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Amended booking*

Hi

you can amend the booking and pay the difference in fare. I do not know if you can pay the difference in vouchers or whether it has to be cash etc.

Russell


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Thank you russell I think i will give it a try

Putties


----------

